# Teach Me!!!



## AngelBee (Sep 8, 2004)

Pretend I am your Child.

Teach me how to mindfully manage a home and family.

Act as though I have NO experience.

Tell me where to start. Walk me through the steps.

I am in desperate need of your assistance mamas!

Thank you!!!


----------



## AngelBee (Sep 8, 2004)

PS I don't need helpful tips.

I am looking for week long lesson plans with objectives to learn/achieve in various areas of mindful home management.


----------



## AngelBee (Sep 8, 2004)

No one wants to teach me....


----------



## madrone (Jun 25, 2002)

I can give you a few of my successful routines. But I'm hardly successful in lots of areas. I am with laundry though. (Except I'm behind at this moment because my machine broke. I'll get caught up soon though.) I run the machine only at night. In the morning after dressing, I take the load out of the dryer if it's a time that clothes have to go in the dryer to dry. The load in the washer goes on the rack in the bathroom. I get the dry clothes folded immediately most days. Always before lunch. I don't iron though. We go with the crumpled look. If it's a time that clothes can dry during the day outside, I take them down in the evening and fold them after dinner. Since I always empty the washer in the morning, I take the day to fill it up to start it up while heading to bed. If it's a season that I have to use the dryer, the clothes get put in and started just before bed also.

I get behind in most other areas, so I can hardly be of help. I pick up things gradually throughout the day. Things like dusting and cleaning windows and mirrors are the same. I figure cleaning one window at a time is enough. Sweeping and mopping are major problem areas for me. I just cannot figure out how to do it in small little steps and it seems like things have to be done in tiny bursts with little ones around. Cooking dinner (only meal for us that is not simple) is generally a nightmare since I've had DD. I will do soups that I add things to slowly, but there is always a time when I need to spend more time than they are okay with. I do dishes after dinner when DH is there to take care of the children. When I wash things at other times, it is just one or two things that I need then.


----------



## bdavis337 (Jan 7, 2005)

Have you ever visited www.flylady.com?


----------



## AngelBee (Sep 8, 2004)

Yes I have visited flylady. I actually get the emails. My problem is that I don't know how to cook and organize......at all!

And I don't even know where to start. Also I haven't found a routine that works for me yet.

Thank you for your suggestions mamas!


----------



## jeniferm (Feb 7, 2005)

Cooking may seem daunting, but if you can read, you can cook. I know, that's a simplifcation, but it's essentially true. Start with a very simple cookbook. You can even get a cookbook meant for use with children if it's less intimidating. Just be sure to read each recipe through thoroughly before you try to make it. Gather all your ingredients up front, and then read the recipe again, then start. Not everything you make will taste wonderful - sometimes because it's not a very good recipe, and sometimes because you screw up. But we all learn by making mistakes.

One book that I can recommend is "Learn to Cook Without a Book". You may not want this as your very first cookbook, but it will help you learn to put together simple, everyday meals without having to have a recipe in front of you all the time.

As for organizing - it doesn't have to be complex or perfect. Everything in your home - every last object - needs a place where it permanently belongs. Ideally, that place should be near where the object is used, if it is used frequently. But, we all have to work with the limitations of our home.

Start with one room - the one that's usually the cleanest and most organized might be good so that you can have quick success. Go through the room with the "4 box" system. Label 4 boxes - keep in this room, put in another room, donate or garage sale, garbage. Everything in the room that is out of place goes into one of the 4 boxes. There's no setting something back down and saying you'll figure it out later. Put it in a box and move on. When everything that was out of place is now boxed, you can deal with the boxes. Immediately put the stuff from the garbage box into the trash and don't look back. Same with the donate/sale box - package it up for storage, or immediately take it to wherever you donate it and don't think about it again. The things that go in that room permanently, find them a permanent home. At that point, if you feel you need to buy shelving or storage stuff, you can, but it may not be necessary.

Move on to the next room and do the same thing. I'm not sure the best way to deal with the "belongs in another room" box. You could, after every room, put that stuff into the room where you think it belongs and deal with it permanently when you come to that room, or you could wait until you've done a few rooms and tackle that box when it gets more full.

More questions about specifics? Feel free to ask. Others will have good ideas to help!


----------



## AngelBee (Sep 8, 2004)

The "4 Box" system seems like a great idea!

How about structuring my day? How should I go about setting up a schedule?

I have 3 kids(5,3,3mths), am mostly in charge of keeping the home, laundry, cooking/meal planning, and I own a dance academy. I also instruct dance 10 hours a week. I plan on starting homeschooling this summer.

Any ideas on how to structure my day and balance it all?


----------



## hlkm2e (Aug 24, 2004)

It really helped me to break each room down into a bunch of steps. Like the living room, dust furniture, pick up toys, straighten couch, clear off coffee table, vacuum floor. I put each set of chores for a room on a piece of paper and into a binder. I plan to clean a specific room on a specific day and I just go down the list until I am done. It helps to see all the little progress you are making and it also helps you to do it mindlessly. Also, once a room gets cleaned, then it is easier to keep clean.


----------



## AngelBee (Sep 8, 2004)

Thank you. I have been making an effort to break things down into steps.

I think I need to FIND a place for everything. That is a huge problem for me....I don't know where everything goes! I know that sounds silly but I really don't!


----------



## KoalaMama (Jan 24, 2004)

There's a WAHM site that sells a home chore planner, but I can't for the life of me remember the name of it now! You pay something like $7 and download a pdf file with a task list for each day of the year. It's broken down into very small, manageable chunks with daily/weekly/monthly chores. Anyone know what I'm talking about?

Here's my new plan... Yet to be implemented.









I'm writing a list of every chore for each room in the house so I have an idea of everything that needs to be done. Then I'll assign each chore to a particular day, and print up that day's list of tasks on a one-sheet checklist. I'll probably do lists for bi-monthly/monthly chores as well and assign them to a particular time of the month. (I.e. first Saturday of the month, 2nd Tuesday of the month, etc.) The checklists will get laminated so that they can be re-used and I can still have the pleasure of crossing items off the list as they're done.

Chores will not be limited to cleaning tasks, but will include things like emptying the junk drawer and sorting through various other homes for the lost and found that seem to grow around my place! These are the things that really take over for me. I'll also add quarterly tasks to sort through my daughter's toys, our closets, the book shelves, etc. to rid ourselves of things we're no longer using.

Ok, I'm in love with the idea, so let's see if I can actually implement it!

I also liked what someone said on another thread here about the 5/5 rule... A list of 5 things that must be done first thing each morning, and 5 that must be done before bed each night. Great idea!


----------



## MaggiesMom (May 14, 2003)

AngelBee, you should see if you can get Home comforts : the art and science of keeping house by Cheryl Mendelson out of the library. It is an extremely comprehensive book, and the chapter on starting a routine wiould probably be very helpful to you. There is info about pretty much every household task you can think of in there, along with an actual routine you might follow.


----------



## carolsly (Oct 5, 2004)

A good read although not actually in planning but in general The Complete Tightwad Gazette. You can check it out at your library before you buy it. It's what I give every new mama. She even talks about CD in there!


----------



## Kavita (Dec 7, 2004)

I agree with the PP that you can learn how to cook if you can read and measure. I suggest starting with a basic cookbook which gives you the "vocabulary" of techniques. (Sorry I can't recommend one!) For instance, how to measure flour, saute onions, etc. Make sure that you have a set of measuring cups, and a set of measuring spoons. Remember this rule: cooking is an art, baking is a science. Often you can substitute ingredients, change things, or be less precise with cooking. But with baking it is always best to follow the recipe exactly.

I actually know how to cook pretty well, but actually planning all our meals has been a recently acquired skill!! I have learned that planning ahead is the key.

Okay, sit down with your basic cookbook, a notebook or stack of paper, and a pen or pencil. You are going to make a list of possible menu items that you know how to cook, a grocery list, a menu plan for the week, and a list of things you would like to learn how to cook.

First of all, start your grocery list with items that you know you need. For instance, if you eat Cheerios for breakfast every day, put them on the list. If you drink milk, put that on the list. If you buy bread, ditto. These are your staple items that you buy every week. I usually have staple items for breakfast and lunch--for example, cereal and milk or eggs and toast for breakfast, a sandwich and fruit or dinner leftovers for lunch.

Now make a list of things that you usually eat and know how to cook on a separate piece of paper. Focus on entrees. Even if they are simple, like spaghetti with sauce from a jar, put them on the list.

Leaf through your cookbook or on the internet, and start making a list of simple recipes that you would like to try. Stick with entrees for now, and don't go for anything with exotic ingredients. Perhaps just look for a new way to season something you already can make. (Maybe a different way to make chicken--something like that.)

Take another piece of paper and write each day of the week down, with room underneath it to write your dinner menu items. Look at the list of things you can cook, and pick an entree for each day's dinner and write them down. I usually decide on the main dishes for dinner for the entire week, then go back later and add side dishes or vegetables afterwards, so I don't get bogged down. Once you have the main entrees, you can then go back and figure out what to serve with each main dish. For example, if Monday you are going to have spaghetti, you might also want to serve a green salad and some French bread or garlic bread. If you are going to make baked chicken, you might also want to make mashed potatoes and some green beans. To expand your cooking repertoire, on the day of the week that you have the most time (say on Saturday your DH is home and can watch the kids for you) plan to try a new dish from the list of new dishes. ONLY TRY ONE NEW THING AT A TIME!!! This is one of the cardinal rules of cooking! It is also up to you how much you vary your weekly menu--I tend to try not to repeat meals more than once a month or so unless it's something that we absolutely LOVE, but some people keep the same menu plan every week. I think if I had little kids that might be helpful.

Anyway, once you have the menu planned, it's time to finish the grocery list. Look at your recipes for each day and check to see what ingredients you already have in the house. If you do not have them, you will put that ingredient on the list.

One thing I have started doing to save money is planning meals around what is on sale. For example, my grocery store puts it's weekly sales flyer out on Wednesdays. These are called "loss leaders" because they are items that the store often marks down to the point that they lose money on them--the idea is that you go in for the sirloin at 30 cents a pound and end up buying all the other, regular priced groceries while you are there! Anyway, I either get the sales flyers in the mail (or actually I can check it online!) and see what is on sale that week. This helps give me ideas. For example, if there is a great sale on broccoli, I might make broccoli instead of another vegetable. If turkey breasts are on sale, I might decide to buy one and make that one night. Also, I have discovered that the freezer is a wonderful thing! If you are going to make something that will freeze well, like chilli or soup, really consider making a double batch and freezing half of it for another night's dinner. It doesn't take much more effort, and gives you twice the meals.

Anyway, one thing I have found helpful is a site called frugalmom.net. I also get my menu planning sheets from there--she has some that are just like blank calandar pages that you can print, just write in the date and the meals for that month. I use the monthly one, but I only put in meals a week at a time. Also, save your menu plans once you are done with them, you can use them in following months to give you ideas when you are drawing a blank!


----------



## AngelBee (Sep 8, 2004)

Thank you mamas! You are all so helpful!


----------



## MaggiesMom (May 14, 2003)

As for how to manage your time, I'm not terribly good at it myself (don't really need to be since I only work 15 hours outside the home and have 1 child,) but something I had to do for a class a LONG time ago was to make a chart with each day broken into 24 hour boxes, and keep track of how I was actually spending my time to see where I was just WASTING time. It was extremely informative. I don't know how helpful it would be in your sitation, but I always think about doing it again. (I'm sure I would find I am wasting a lot if time on the internet.)

As for cooking, since another posted mentioned a basic cookbook, The Joy of Cooking is the most comprehensive basic cookbook out there, IMO. And this is coming from someone who until very recently (when I gave many to my library) had about 200 cookbooks and is a former pastry chef.


----------



## morgainesmama (Sep 1, 2004)

LOL -- I think you are my soulmate in home-unkeeping! DH doesn't get it -- that I really just DON'T KNOW HOW to keep house! My kids ar eabout the same age as yours, and we're also homeschooling!

Two pieces of advice I'd give you -- I often try to implement elaborate routines and schedules, but I've learned to remind myself that if I scrub the bathroom down once every six months, then doing it once every 3 months is an improvement. Sure, I know I'd like to do it once a week. But I don't. I can barely keep up with laundry and dishes most days. So I remind myself that doing ANYTHING is a huge improvement over whatever I am not doing now!

I hear mamas talk about dusting furniture, etc., and I think, "Gosh, I feel good when I vaccum the floor once a week!" I try to keep things clean, but getting through all the clutter and junk (that doesn't have a place but I can't bring myself to get rid of) is so daunting I can't get to the rug and furniture underneath!

The one thing I feel like I do have a handle on is meals -- I'm the queen of the 10-minute meal. My favorite is beans and greens. I usually use canned beans though I'm trying to switch to dried -- rinse beans in a colander, toss in a pot with about 1/2 C water and a T or 2 of oil and some cumin. Cook over medium heat. Toss kale, chard, dandelion greens or whatever into your food processor and grind. Or, use frozen chopped spinach. Sautee it up with a clove of garlic or maybe a chopped onion. Use a potato masher to mash the beans, stir in the greens and about a cup of shredded cheese. Wrap in tortillas or fry into quesadillas. Serve w/salsa and sour cream.

I have tons of meals like this. Couscous w/greens and toasted sesame seeds, served with baby carrots. Pasta w/veggies and canned sauce, served w/salad greens and olives. Easy, quick, one-dish wonders, big on veggies and whole grains. Not gourmet cuisine, but healthy, and my kids like it. DH thinks I'm a lousy cook but he eats it too, without complaint, and sometimes I have a surprising success. The beans and greens are really tasty though.

Anyway, mostly I posted so I can lurk.


----------



## yllek (Jan 22, 2004)

You might like this site:
http://members.tripod.com/~frankysj/org-00.html

It has the "lesson plan" format you might be looking for. Very step-by-step.

There used to be a better set of "lessons" at shesorganized.com, but the person who owns that site completely changed it and seems to have gotten rid of the essays. Those were really good essays about establishing a system you could stick to. Darn!

Also, check out organizedhome.com. It's set up by the same person who owns shesorganized.com, but it's more comprehensive. The message boards at organizedhome are pretty active. There are lots of folks who can help.

I did the whole cardfile/routine thing, and I was never more organized in my entire life. Then I had a baby...







Need I say more?


----------



## yllek (Jan 22, 2004)

Okay, I found the link for the old essays. They are no longer available on the website, but it is archived:
http://web.archive.org/web/200206040...ys/index.shtml


----------



## AngelBee (Sep 8, 2004)

Bumping for more ideas...


----------



## purslaine (Feb 20, 2006)

You just answered me - I have naughty non - helping children, so I will answer you (kind of like the blind leading the blind, LOL







: )

I am a pretty good cook, and to be honest I rarely use cookbooks, but they might be a good start...

For cooking - what does your family like to eat? Work backwards from what your family likes to eat/what is healthy. Do not be afraid to ask people "what is in this?" - they will be flattered and you will have new ideas. If it is a main course - ask which herbs and spices. There is a good chance your family will have favorites and you will use the same ones alot. We use basil ,oregano, and garlic often. Herbs and spices dress up most main courses. Watch cooking shows and flip through food magazines...

Ideas on what to learn:

Breakfast:
-eggs. My fav: scrambled. Break egg into bowl, add a dash of milk, salt, pepper. Place in greased frying pan, on medium heat, cook till firm. Use a spatual to flip things over. Add a bit of cheese or mushrooms/onions/red pepper...ummmm

Lunch:

Salad - anything you want in it - cheese, nuts, fruit, greens, croutons. You can buy dressing, or make your own with olive oil, and lemon juice (plus salt/peppper and herbs!) mixed together.

Snack: muffins
1.5 cup flour
0.5 cup other grain (I use flax seed)
0.5 cup sugar
0.25 cup of fat (veg. oil or butter)
1 egg
.5 cup of milk.
2 tsp. baking powder

Fun add-ins - berries, nuts, choc. chips...

Cream together your fat and sugar. Add in egg. Mix. Add in dry ingrediants, then milk, then a bit more dry ingrediants. Then put in your add ins. This is the basic format for most baking. 325 degrees till done. Cakes, muffins, loafs are done when they a) come away from the edges of the pan, b) spring back when gently touched. c) are golden brown on top.

Supper - I think hamburger meat and chicken breasts (off the bone) are very good meats for beginners. Learn to make a white sauce and a red sauce - they can go over pasta or rice. Use soup bases in a pinch - cream of chicken soup plus some seasoning, boiled veggies, and chicken breast over pasta is fairly easy and yummy.

I hope you really wanted basic, if not -oh well, lol!

As for routine, I think I like the idea of "flow" more. We have a certain flow to our day.

Typical weekday:
Monday I clean up form the weekend - it is a big day
Tuesday I declutter. You do not have to clean what you do not own!
Wednesday is garbage day - I empty all household garbages, clean cat litter, put it outside. i also do 2 or 3 loads of laundry on Wednesday
Thursday, I relax (kids have stuff in afternoon)
Friday, I do more general cleaning.

On the weekends, we do family fun stuff, and my DH does more laundry.

I spend most of my mornings driving kids around (do not ask)when I am not a chauffer I clean. I clean much better in the morning than at any other time due to my energy level. Pick a time for housework when you are most effecient. After lunch, I do a bit of homeschooling, then I relax for about an hour. At 3:30 I pick up my oldest - (who attends school), hang out with him a bit, then it is time to start supper. After supper I do evening things (which some nights includes working -I tutor part time). Then, starting at 8 I begin the "get on your PJ's, brush teeth, read story" routine. At 9 I collaspe. I almost never work after 9 - I need some down time!

Good luck in your quest! You will learn what you need to know.

kathy


----------



## RiverSky (Jun 26, 2005)

.


----------



## AngelBee (Sep 8, 2004)

Kathy.....I love you!









This is EXACTLY what I need.









I am planning on making some muffins tonight.


----------



## AngelBee (Sep 8, 2004)

Hey Kathy.....do you homeschool?









I think you do







We do too.


----------



## purslaine (Feb 20, 2006)

Ahh. lesson plans. I just posted...you should always read the OP a few times before jumping, in, LOL

Ok - here goes:
-learn to cook meals
-learn to bake
-learn to declutter
-learn to delegate graciously
-learn to ask for help
-learn to make a house a home (candles, music, ect)
-learn safe and inexpensive cleaners (vinegar for windows) ect
-learn how to get kids to help
-read up on time killers (example - bundle errands to save time, use timers for chores)
-learn to budget in daily mommy time

kathy


----------



## purslaine (Feb 20, 2006)

I homeschool my middle child (age 8), my oldest goes to school part- time. My youngest just turned 4 - she could be in Junior K where I live, but I could not enroll a then 3 yr old in school, KWIM? 3 is too young for school. she may go to school half days next year though. I will cross that bridge when I come to it.

Kathy


----------



## morgainesmama (Sep 1, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kathymuggle* 
-learn to make a house a home (candles, music, ect)

I couldn't have found this phrase.

But it's exactly what I'm needing right now!

Please, can you elaborate more? I'm a decorating dunce -- also busy hs, renovating a barn, working from home, sharing custody of my kids and living .... the house always comes last and it just feels like a messy afterthought these days.

Homey -- is there a book (not a decorating book. One about this sentiment) you could recommend? Can you say more about it?

My home isn't welcoming right now, not to me or to my children, even though I keep trying!

Thanks for nailing this phrase.


----------



## purslaine (Feb 20, 2006)

Wish I had a book I could recommend1 Feng Shui might be a good start...

To make a house a home, I would focus on the the senses:

Smell - open windows whenever possible to remove old smells
- baking soda gets rid of smells in carpets, ect
-I like food smell - pine, cinamoon, vanilla. I use candles, but also simmer the real thing in water on the stove top on occasion (Grapefruit rind and cinamon, simmered in grapefruit juice with a splash of vanilla....)
-Plants suck up old air, and let out fresh air

Taste - just make the best food possible

touch - different testures are nice on fabrics. I like an ecletic look - mix and match of wood, fabric, ect as opposed to all in one style (example everything in fabric - fabric headboard, carpets, fabric curtains - it starts to look like a hotel). Try and bring in natural elements. Smooth rocks, put out spa style or zen style on the coffee table (yes, the kids will enjoy it and mess it, but oh well!)

Sound - for me this is a biggie - too much noise stresses me out, too quiet and it sounds cold. I like a bit of radio playing in the background. classical is good. I also play soothing tapes - right now i play KD langs hymnns from the 49th paraell. Whatever works. Water fountains and wind chimes also add nice sounds,

Sight - ah, the biggie....
clutter stresses me somewhat - as I see it as "things "that need to be cleaned, and then I cannot relax because work beckons. The way to declutters is a) somehow get rid of everything you do not use and or love, and b) have proper storage solutions for the stuff you do keep. You can get creative - I use an extra bureau for storing the DVD, nintendo and all the discs....

Colour is really important, inexpensive and highly personal. Beige walls remind me of apartments where I was not allowed to paint the walls - they totally depress me. Paint your walls!

Colour choices:
Blue - cool, calming, makes rooms look bigger, can be a bit cold
yellow - the colour of intellect and friendship. Fairly warm, but makes some people a bit crazy
Green - nature, balance, good colour if it does not look like a hospital wall or puke







:
Red. Inspires conversations, but also anger.
Purple - is a magical, artisitc, religous colour.

I would definately add shots of colour into any room - art, throw pillows, rugs, ect

If you have the space - I would bring large furniture out from the wall - couches, beds, tables - it promotes better flow of chi around objects.

You could also do a room cleansing ceremony. Try burning cedar or smudging in each room....

or...do a good cleaning, then through out your old broom. Buy a new broom for your now "new" house...

good luck!


----------



## mcjessica (Oct 30, 2005)

A great book I just checked out from the library is How to Boil Water. I really wish I'd had this book when I was first learning the basics of cooking. I highly recommend it!

Another mama upthread mentioned the wahm Motivated Moms list, which is a great file you can download (it costs $8) from MotivatedMoms.com. It's a simple, yet comprehensive, checklist that looks pretty manageable, even for someone like me who is "homemaking challenged".

Good luck! This is a great thread!


----------



## Denvergirlie (Oct 22, 2005)

http://www.mrshappyhousewife.com/mam...=45&Itemid=103

It's inspiring.. but depressing site at the same time.


----------



## margitmama (Nov 19, 2005)

here is what that work for me, relating to Kathymuggle's objective Learn to declutter;

*divide rooms into sections*

I divide the room I am working on into sections, and while I am decluttering, I commit to working on a quarter of a room a day. It is a small humble achievable goal, and the house will eventually get done. But I think about working on a room by room basis.

I need to remind myself, keeping the house in order is a marathon, not a sprint.
I SO want a clean and tidy home. I am going to put my own advice into action, starting today - my home needs it!


----------



## kelly_amber (May 27, 2006)

:


----------



## AngelBee (Sep 8, 2004)

Thank you mamas for all your input









Keep it coming


----------



## francesmama (May 21, 2005)

You've got some great ideas here.

I do the whole cooking/baking thing kind of naturally so I'm not sure how to help there. But the cleaning/organizing thing is my biggest weakness. I need someone to tell me what to do everyday, I don't like to choose what I'll clean b/c frankly I don't want to clean at all.

My solution as been www.motivatedmoms.com. They have the weekly chore planner for $7.00 someone mentioned on page one. TRY IT! Really, it has turned my house and more importantly my attitudes and habits regarding housework totally around. Just follow the list and do what it says and in two weeks alone you will notice a huge difference in your house. It's also easier than Flylady I think.

You can also do a search of this forum for a large thread about motivatedmoms, that's what convinced me.


----------



## aweynsayl (Sep 27, 2003)

*what an awesome thread!*








_
some random thoughts as ds naps...._

~keep only things you LOVE. this is HUGE. if the only things out are things you love, it's SO FREAKING MUCH EASIER to keep the place clean. SO true. also works with clothes, amazingly. i am much more dilligent about doing the laundry when it's stuff i adore.

~pick one thing that you are going to make important at a time... winters in seattle, it was VITAL that I always have fresh flowers. summers in arizona, it is vital that i have iced tea in lovely glasses. this helps to integrate things that are important to you into your routine. i find that it is easy to forget what we love, esp. when we're busy loving our babes and hubbies!

~buy foods you love and try to eat them in different ways. i never look at recipes anymore. i stand in the kitchen with a glass of wine, call upon a kitchen goddess (lighting a candle and dimming the lights as i do so), and start putting things together. i've had some amazing successes, and some horribly disgusting failures.... but you learn! i love it. one easy thing is food combining..... take your fave tomato soup and start adding things... spinach, beans, cheese...... you'll be cooking and not really know it!

~drink water, do yoga, keep the place dusted, air out the house, light candles.... keep the energy flowing-- in you, and in the home. that, and be grateful that you are such a wonderful home-wench (or your fave term)... and it will become true!


----------



## AngelBee (Sep 8, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kathymuggle* 
Wish I had a book I could recommend1 Feng Shui might be a good start...

To make a house a home, I would focus on the the senses:

Smell - open windows whenever possible to remove old smells
- baking soda gets rid of smells in carpets, ect
-I like food smell - pine, cinamoon, vanilla. I use candles, but also simmer the real thing in water on the stove top on occasion (Grapefruit rind and cinamon, simmered in grapefruit juice with a splash of vanilla....)
-Plants suck up old air, and let out fresh air

Taste - just make the best food possible

touch - different testures are nice on fabrics. I like an ecletic look - mix and match of wood, fabric, ect as opposed to all in one style (example everything in fabric - fabric headboard, carpets, fabric curtains - it starts to look like a hotel). Try and bring in natural elements. Smooth rocks, put out spa style or zen style on the coffee table (yes, the kids will enjoy it and mess it, but oh well!)

Sound - for me this is a biggie - too much noise stresses me out, too quiet and it sounds cold. I like a bit of radio playing in the background. classical is good. I also play soothing tapes - right now i play KD langs hymnns from the 49th paraell. Whatever works. Water fountains and wind chimes also add nice sounds,

Sight - ah, the biggie....
clutter stresses me somewhat - as I see it as "things "that need to be cleaned, and then I cannot relax because work beckons. The way to declutters is a) somehow get rid of everything you do not use and or love, and b) have proper storage solutions for the stuff you do keep. You can get creative - I use an extra bureau for storing the DVD, nintendo and all the discs....

Colour is really important, inexpensive and highly personal. Beige walls remind me of apartments where I was not allowed to paint the walls - they totally depress me. Paint your walls!

Colour choices:
Blue - cool, calming, makes rooms look bigger, can be a bit cold
yellow - the colour of intellect and friendship. Fairly warm, but makes some people a bit crazy
Green - nature, balance, good colour if it does not look like a hospital wall or puke







:
Red. Inspires conversations, but also anger.
Purple - is a magical, artisitc, religous colour.

I would definately add shots of colour into any room - art, throw pillows, rugs, ect

If you have the space - I would bring large furniture out from the wall - couches, beds, tables - it promotes better flow of chi around objects.

You could also do a room cleansing ceremony. Try burning cedar or smudging in each room....

or...do a good cleaning, then through out your old broom. Buy a new broom for your now "new" house...

good luck!

This post really made me think.









On Jan 1 and 2, I totally tore up my living room.









I deep cleaned it, put up pictures, decluttered, decorated.......just using stuff that was around the house or in storage.

What a HUGE difference it made!

It cost me nothing yet made me smile when I entered the room. It truly did feel like home







:

Then I made a list of projects I would still like to do in the living room in the furture......such as new light on ceiling fan, covers made for couch and love seat, window treatment of some sort, etc.

The point is mamas...........make your home "homey" NOW!!! Do not wait til you can afford it, have the time, have exactly what you want for the room.

Claim the room and make it yours as is.

No money? So what! Be creative. Have your children make pictures for the wall. Visit a dollar store or thrift store. Check out freecycle. Put out the word that you are looking for pics, knick knacks, rugs.....what ever it might be,









This has motivated me HUGE! I want to clean the room because
I love being in the room. Whether reading in there or vacuuming in there.......it feels the same to me







I just smile and enjoy it.









Thought I would share....I am making progress!







:


----------



## knittingmomma (Jun 5, 2004)

Just wanted to subscribe to this thread as this is important to me.

I enjoy this woman's blog -
http://thesparrowsnest.typepad.com

Warm wishes,
Tonya


----------



## AngelBee (Sep 8, 2004)

Checking out the blog


----------



## lalaland42 (Mar 12, 2006)

Ok, don't flame me, but Rachael Ray has a cookbook, "30 Minute Express Lane Meals" that has some great features. 1. It has a shopping list for staples in the back of the book, so if you buy all of those items, your shopping is reduced (and there are some recipes that only need the staples). 2. She lists all of the things you need to buy for each recipe at the right side of the page. It is like a shopping list. There are usually only 2-3 things other then the staples that you need to buy for each recipe. 3. She seperates the recipes into three sections, the "really tired", "tired" and "feeling adventerous" (paraphrasing here). The really tired would probably make easy beginner recipes.

I bought this book at Costco for $10 and it has been great. I have to tell you that I like more Asian style foods then she does and I find the food to be a little bland (I am spicy girl) but I went with it for awhile and I have found some good recipes, as long as I kick in a little more flavor.

ETA: I substitute whole wheat, spelt or spinach pasta for all of the yucky white pasta she makes. It adds flavor IMO and is a little harder to overcook. Oh, and the reason I discovered this cookbook was because I didn't know how to plan meals or stock a pantry. It helped.


----------



## AngelBee (Sep 8, 2004)

I will check that out lalaland42







I watch her show sometimes and enjoy it


----------



## Starr (Mar 16, 2005)

I WOHM 45 hours a week, so I always feel like I am never home enough to get things done. Here are some things that work for me, may need to adjust to fit you.
* I got an organizer that I keep with me to jot down appointments, phone numbers, things to do that day and so on. I also keep a few recipe cards in the back so if I need to get something for supper I have the stuff written down and know exactly what to get. I also keep some stamps in there and so on. Its important to write everything down. I keep track of when I fill my car up with gas to when I pay what bills.
* In the mornings I get so much more done if I wake up an hour earlier than when I get DD up. During this time I can make a list of things I need to do, review my organizer, set something out for supper, and tidy up after DH like run the washer and make bed.
* I have a morning system. I get up at 6 and do my early morning stuff (listed above) at 6:30 I jump in the shower and get ready until 7. At 7 I wake Olivia up and spend the next 15-20 minutes getting her ready for daycare. I have to be in the car on my way to daycare at 7:25.
* I get home at 5 and start supper right away, I like to have everything done so I can relax. I tend to cook a lot of larger meals and then we eat leftovers the next night or I have lunch for work. After supper we take turns on who does dishes and who gives DD her bath. My goal is by 9 to have the kitchen clean and everything done so I can relax or go to bed.
* On the weekends I do my deep cleaning. This is like cleaning toilets, cleaning bathroom better, doing the floors, and misc stuff. I just don't have time to do it during the week. But you could easily spread it out.
* Keep a list somewhere, if you think of something you need to do go write it down. Cross them off as you go.


----------



## AngelBee (Sep 8, 2004)

I really do need to start waking up before the kids









So hard for me....but I know it would really help.


----------



## AngelBee (Sep 8, 2004)

Well...still working this out









Came up with a "Daily Dozen" list. Things that must be done every day. That is all I am ging to focus on right now...doing the minimum in each of the daily dozen.

My list is: (I think







)
1. Bathrooms
2. Laundry (at least 1 load a day.....more if I remember)
3. Eat good food (breakfast, lunch, dinner, snacks)
4. Everyone showered/bathed/washed up, dressed, face, teeth, hair fixed
5. Homeschooling/journaling
6. Prayer/Bible/Gratitude journal
7. Dance academy work
8. Floors through out house picked up and clean
9. Pets feed and loved
10. Dishes done/ sink clean
11. Cuddle time with each child and hubby
12. Lay out clothes for next day

Dh takes care of the trash, so it is not mentioned on my daily dozen

Anything else is a bonus for now









I will also only require myself to dedicate 10 mins to most of the daily dozen. Grooming self and kids and eating will take longer.....but everything else will be done in 10 min sements. Each hour of my day (except when at dance academy or sleeping) will have 2 10 min segments. The other 40 mins are for whatever I would like to do.









I am really trying to reprogram my thinking and see all of lifes activities as EQUAL and enjoyable. Not work vs play or dreadful vs fun.

This seems to be helping









Family Focus right now: Decluttering!!! As a family we are reducing buying and really trying to pare down what we own.

Also each week I will try one new recipe. I will continue cooking/baking that item weekly until I feel I have it mastered. By the end of 2007, I should have at least 52 items I can confidently cook/bake


----------



## daisymommy (Dec 13, 2003)

Heres a wonderful book that will help you turn a House into a comfy Home:
"Creating a Sensesational Home"

This is a great manual:
Better Homes and Gardens: Making a Home; Housekeeping for Real Life

I have several great beginner cookbooks I'll list too.

Oops! The baby is crying, so I'll be back later with more tips!


----------



## luvmy3girls (Jul 23, 2004)

I use this site every week. http://menusformoms.com/

You can have a free weekly dinner menu emailed. There is also a shopping list every week to which you can add your own items and then print. Some of the dinners aren't "healthy" and sometimes there is something on the menu my family won't eat, so I adjust accordingly. A lot of them can be tweaked to make them healthier. For me, it's the fact I sit down every weekend and go through the menu, decide what I need at the store and then have a week's worth of dinners planned. It saves a lot of extra spending at the the grocery when I have a specific list to use. There's an extraordinary amount of other useful information there as well.

Annie


----------



## AngelBee (Sep 8, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *luvmy3girls* 
I use this site every week. http://menusformoms.com/

You can have a free weekly dinner menu emailed. There is also a shopping list every week to which you can add your own items and then print. Some of the dinners aren't "healthy" and sometimes there is something on the menu my family won't eat, so I adjust accordingly. A lot of them can be tweaked to make them healthier. For me, it's the fact I sit down every weekend and go through the menu, decide what I need at the store and then have a week's worth of dinners planned. It saves a lot of extra spending at the the grocery when I have a specific list to use. There's an extraordinary amount of other useful information there as well.

Annie

I love that site!







I will have to try it out...using the menu.


----------



## AngelBee (Sep 8, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *daisymommy* 
Heres a wonderful book that will help you turn a House into a comfy Home:
"Creating a Sensesational Home"

This is a great manual:
Better Homes and Gardens: Making a Home; Housekeeping for Real Life

I have several great beginner cookbooks I'll list too.

Oops! The baby is crying, so I'll be back later with more tips!

Adding to my "Must read " list









Thank you


----------



## mamasaurus (Jun 20, 2004)

AngelBee - this is such a terrific thread!

I'm balancing all this:

~My work as a dressmaker/alterations specialist
~Bookkeeper for DH's business
~My household responsibilities
~Being a Mom to two girls, age 4yo and almost 2yo
~Spending time with DH
~Spending time for myself
~Spending time with my parents

The things that are helping me now are:

~Realizing that I can get a LOT done in 10-15 minutes if I will just get off my behind.








~Getting up 1 hour earlier than my girls, and specifically getting my shower done before I even see them in the morning.
~A ROOMBA - seriously, I just bought this thing two days ago, and my outlook on cleaning has improved by leaps and bounds. It's such a time-saver, and far cheaper than hiring a housekeeper.
~Getting my girls involved in the daily clean-up and pick-up.
~Figuring out easy meals to make.
~Getting phone calls done in the car on the way to and from places.

I know this is more "tips" oriented, but maybe something here would be useful in a broader sense, too.


----------



## AngelBee (Sep 8, 2004)

Thank you







Tips help too. Our balancing act seems similar.







Only I am not as good at mine :inoocent .......yet!







:


----------



## meandk0610 (Nov 8, 2005)

:


----------



## pookel (May 6, 2006)

I am no good at keeping house either, but I have one suggestion. I find that it's easier to clean a room if I have a project to do, like rearranging the furniture. Then I feel like I have a goal when I'm cleaning, not just making the place look nicer (just so it can get messed up again ...)

I think sometimes I tend to put off the big projects, like reorganizing a room, because I feel like I should clean it first. But it's easier to do it all at once.


----------



## trini (Sep 20, 2005)




----------



## phathui5 (Jan 8, 2002)

Ok, I placed reserves online for all the books recommended in this thread that our library has.

It's also the first thread that I've ever subscribed to.


----------



## mamasaurus (Jun 20, 2004)

I just have to come back to this thread a couple days later and say this:

My new Roomba has changed my outlook on housekeeping 100%!!! And life in general is seeming to improve!!









I know it seems really silly,







and I'm usually not one to go crazy over some new device, but...

I just cannot get over how much this has improved things for me. I mean, I have a 5000 square foot house and there is a LOT of floor space. I got this Roomba a few days ago, and what I've found is that because this thing cleans the floor far better than I EVER would have taken the time to do - I am SO much more motivated to deep-clean other areas. I know, I know - it seems weird, but it's true.

I would never have taken the time to wipe down window-ledges and whatnot, but while the Roomba is vacuuming a room, I have just sort of stood there mesmerized by the thing, and then all of the sudden, I'm really motivated to get a rag and some cleaner and start puttering around after it.

The other cool thing is that it is freeing up more of my time for other things - I spent some good time playing with my girls today instead of stressing about how dirty the house was - because the Roomba was cleaning their rooms. It was beyond fabulous!

The floors are so clean now, and I either feel really great about it, or really motivated to clean some other area that is really showing itself, or I have time to relax and play with the girls or talk to DH...

Anyway, got to run, but just wanted to share this. I think I'm going to look into a Scooba next.

And please forgive my carrying on about this product!


----------



## AngelBee (Sep 8, 2004)

I am so glad that this thread is helping so many mamas







:

It has been a true blessing to me


----------



## greenmansions (Feb 16, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamasaurus* 
I just have to come back to this thread a couple days later and say this:

My new Roomba has changed my outlook on housekeeping 100%!!! And life in general is seeming to improve!!









I know it seems really silly,







and I'm usually not one to go crazy over some new device, but...

I just cannot get over how much this has improved things for me. I mean, I have a 5000 square foot house and there is a LOT of floor space. I got this Roomba a few days ago, and what I've found is that because this thing cleans the floor far better than I EVER would have taken the time to do - I am SO much more motivated to deep-clean other areas. I know, I know - it seems weird, but it's true.

I would never have taken the time to wipe down window-ledges and whatnot, but while the Roomba is vacuuming a room, I have just sort of stood there mesmerized by the thing, and then all of the sudden, I'm really motivated to get a rag and some cleaner and start puttering around after it.

The other cool thing is that it is freeing up more of my time for other things - I spent some good time playing with my girls today instead of stressing about how dirty the house was - because the Roomba was cleaning their rooms. It was beyond fabulous!

The floors are so clean now, and I either feel really great about it, or really motivated to clean some other area that is really showing itself, or I have time to relax and play with the girls or talk to DH...

Anyway, got to run, but just wanted to share this. I think I'm going to look into a Scooba next.

And please forgive my carrying on about this product!










My sister got a roomba for christmas and she says the same thing - while it's vacuuming she putters around and dusts, straightens, etc. which are things she doesn't typically get around to. She said her baseboards haven't been dusted in a couple of years and now she's done them twice since she got the roomba.

What is a scooba? Off to google...


----------



## Stone Fence (Mar 10, 2004)

Great thread AngelBee


----------



## mysticmomma (Feb 8, 2005)

http://www.hillbillyhousewife.com

OK, I have a weekly excel schedule I print out on sundays. It has a slot for dinner, chores, each household member, jobs, etc.
On my weekly schedule, I do this:

Bathroom: toilet, tub, mirrors/glass, countertops, sink, sweep and wipe floor, dust light fixtures, replace rugs

Living room: dust/wipe each surface, mirrors/glass, vacuum floors and furniture

Bags/Cars/Junk drawers: I go through my purse and diaper bag, reorganizing, etc. I clean out the car and check my supplies bag.

Kitchen/Dining: Dust/wipe each surface, wipe down oven and stovetop, inventory food, clean floors, wipe micro

Bedrooms: dust/wipe each surface, mirrors/glass, vacuum floors and mattress; also change all sheets in house, regardless of usage

Plan meals: We sit down for a few minutes, look at budget and inventory, plan 3 dinner meals, and fill out our shopping list that is also an excel spreadsheet.

Bills/Grocery: Look at budget, pay everything due with that check, and head to the store. Buying only what's on the list!

In the morning, I:

Attend to my bathroom needs
Eat/feed children
Start load of laundry
Unload/load dishwasher

Throughout the day, I do laundry/dishes and work on my chore for the day usually about 10-15 minutes at a time, unless the two year old will let me do longer.

At night I do a general straighten of all rooms putting things away, clearing surfaces, etc.

I started with this schedule. I adapted it from several things on the net and it took a long time to work it out. Chores have moved to different days based on time needs. In the beginning, I only got done Monday's chores. Slowly I was able to do the other days too. Now it pretty much flows, after about 10 months. Still some days don't get done, and I don't always have the meal we planned for that day, but it works most of the time. If you want to see my spreadsheets email me&#8230; I can't figure out how to put them online.

Each week also has a project of a room or two. It's also in an excel spreadsheet. Calendar's are also really important. I keep the month posted next to this weeks goings on and fill in important dates.


----------



## greenmansions (Feb 16, 2005)

contacting you - I'd love to see your spreadsheet, mysticmomma!

I'm considering motivated moms too... I need to check out that thread


----------



## AngelBee (Sep 8, 2004)

I cooked yesterday!









Breakfast: muffins from scratch (recipe in Dining on a Dime. Need to work out a couple of issues....will try again today.)

Lunch: Mac and cheese (boxed)







:

Dinner: Fried chicken breasts (recipe in Betty Crocker book) and cream sauce ( www.hillbillyhousewife recipe) over white rice.

All from the pantry


----------



## Starr (Mar 16, 2005)

My parents just bought a Roomba and after showing us how much dirt it picked up DH and I have decided that for our new house we are getting a scumba? The one where it sweeps and washes the floor. I can not believe how much dirt that thing picked up.

Angelbee- Baby steps are great! You may need to try a few things before you settle into a routine or system. Keep up the good work!


----------



## AngelBee (Sep 8, 2004)

Really? The scumba cleans that well?

Why does the idea of little machines running around my house kinda freak me out???









Thank you







Baby steps are working!







:


----------



## Starr (Mar 16, 2005)

I swear that little thing is addicting to watch. We let it run about 10 minutes in my parents living room, which to me is always clean. There was so much hair and lint and dirt. I guess the scumba is even better. The only catch is you need to have a free and clear floor for it to go on. Not sur ehow it could handle all of the toys and stuff but still we can pick up at night and let it run.


----------



## AngelBee (Sep 8, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Starr* 
I swear that little thing is addicting to watch. We let it run about 10 minutes in my parents living room, which to me is always clean. There was so much hair and lint and dirt. I guess the scumba is even better. The only catch is you need to have a free and clear floor for it to go on. Not sur ehow it could handle all of the toys and stuff but still we can pick up at night and let it run.

Stuff on the floor...that is an issue


----------



## AngelBee (Sep 8, 2004)

Just googled them....they kind of scare me


----------



## mamasaurus (Jun 20, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Starr* 
My parents just bought a Roomba and after showing us how much dirt it picked up DH and I have decided that for our new house we are getting a scumba?


Scooba, not scumba.

http://www.irobot.com/sp.cfm?pageid=95

And Angelbee - don't be scared! These robots want to be your friends!


----------



## daniedb (Aug 8, 2004)

This is a great thread, I'm working on getting a weekly schedule together that is organized and printed nicely, right now I just have a jotted down handwritten list of stuff.

*makes note to self to add organized chore list to treasure map*


----------



## phathui5 (Jan 8, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamasaurus* 
Scooba, not scumba.

http://www.irobot.com/sp.cfm?pageid=95

And Angelbee - don't be scared! These robots want to be your friends!









Ok, I would be totally sold if it weren't for the "special Clorox cleaning solution." It doesn't appear (from watching the video) to be compatible with crunchy cleaners.


----------



## mamasaurus (Jun 20, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *phathui5* 
Ok, I would be totally sold if it weren't for the "special Clorox cleaning solution." It doesn't appear (from watching the video) to be compatible with crunchy cleaners.

I've read elsewhere that you can use your own cleaning solution of vinegar and water. But don't quote me, I have to check up on that!


----------



## Demeter9 (Nov 14, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AngelBee* 
Thank you. I have been making an effort to break things down into steps.

I think I need to FIND a place for everything. That is a huge problem for me....I don't know where everything goes! I know that sounds silly but I really don't!









:







: Totally understand how you feel. My husband gets upset at me for this, but I'm unable to figure out why having a uterus is supposed to make it so I just HAVE a place for everything. It is a uterus, not a magic bag of holding.


----------



## daisymommy (Dec 13, 2003)

: I'm so bummed. I sat down and wrote out a looong reply with lots of good cookbook suggestions for you yesterday, and it's no where to be found! I guess it got lost in cyberspace and never got posted here.

If I can get the time again I'll be back!


----------



## AngelBee (Sep 8, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Demeter9* 







:







: Totally understand how you feel. My husband gets upset at me for this, but I'm unable to figure out why having a uterus is supposed to make it so I just HAVE a place for everything. It is a uterus, not a magic bag of holding.


----------



## AngelBee (Sep 8, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *daisymommy* 







: I'm so bummed. I sat down and wrote out a looong reply with lots of good cookbook suggestions for you yesterday, and it's no where to be found! I guess it got lost in cyberspace and never got posted here.

If I can get the time again I'll be back!

Ohhh....


----------



## AngelBee (Sep 8, 2004)

I have really been trying to follow a routine of some sort







So difficult for me.









Any suggestions on making the process stick better?

How long trying you "routine" until it becomes routine?


----------



## sincitymama (Sep 20, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AngelBee* 
How long trying you "routine" until it becomes routine?









A long time, if you're anything like me







Also, I go through a lot of phases. And routines change as our lives change, a new home or a child suddenly in a new stage can shake things up and you need to find new solutions. I try (try try try) to focus on how far I've come *overall*. So for example, right now I am in a total rut and the house is suffering. When the house suffers my mental health and motivation both suffer....vicious cycle







But I can try to look objectively, and realize that what I call a 'total disasterous wreck' now, 4 or 5 years ago would have been 'miraculously organized and fabulous'. Yes, BTW, pre-mamahood I had really low standards for my home









'Experts' say it takes something like 21 days to form a new habit, so I would give any new habit or routine at least a month or two and if it still doesn't stick by that point try to figure out why, and what needs to change to make it reasonably do-able for you.


----------



## AngelBee (Sep 8, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sincitymama* 
A long time, if you're anything like me







Also, I go through a lot of phases. And routines change as our lives change, a new home or a child suddenly in a new stage can shake things up and you need to find new solutions. I try (try try try) to focus on how far I've come *overall*. So for example, right now I am in a total rut and the house is suffering. When the house suffers my mental health and motivation both suffer....vicious cycle







But I can try to look objectively, and realize that what I call a 'total disasterous wreck' now, 4 or 5 years ago would have been 'miraculously organized and fabulous'. Yes, BTW, pre-mamahood I had really low standards for my home









'Experts' say it takes something like 21 days to form a new habit, so I would give any new habit or routine at least a month or two and if it still doesn't stick by that point try to figure out why, and what needs to change to make it reasonably do-able for you.

If only I could remember for 21 days!









You make good points though. I am WAY more organized now with a hubby, 4 children 7 and younger, a cat and dog...then I ever was as a single mom of 1!







Funny how easy it is to forget all of the progress I have made when I still feel so far from my goals.


----------



## sincitymama (Sep 20, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AngelBee* 
Funny how easy it is to forget all of the progress I have made when I still feel so far from my goals.









Yeah, I know the feeling. I am way better at helping other people feel better about things and get motivated, than I am at taking my own advice. I've read all the books and everything, now if only I could practice what I preach with any kind of regularity!


----------



## TxMominCT (Nov 23, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lalaland42* 
Ok, don't flame me, but Rachael Ray has a cookbook, "30 Minute Express Lane Meals" that has some great features. 1. It has a shopping list for staples in the back of the book, so if you buy all of those items, your shopping is reduced (and there are some recipes that only need the staples). 2. She lists all of the things you need to buy for each recipe at the right side of the page. It is like a shopping list. There are usually only 2-3 things other then the staples that you need to buy for each recipe. 3. She seperates the recipes into three sections, the "really tired", "tired" and "feeling adventerous" (paraphrasing here). The really tired would probably make easy beginner recipes.

I bought this book at Costco for $10 and it has been great. I have to tell you that I like more Asian style foods then she does and I find the food to be a little bland (I am spicy girl) but I went with it for awhile and I have found some good recipes, as long as I kick in a little more flavor.

ETA: I substitute whole wheat, spelt or spinach pasta for all of the yucky white pasta she makes. It adds flavor IMO and is a little harder to overcook. Oh, and the reason I discovered this cookbook was because I didn't know how to plan meals or stock a pantry. It helped.

I love this cookbook! I love cooking/meal planning. This book is all about that. I think I spend too much time/money on it though! My only advice on this whole subject (I haven't gotten through all the posts yet) is not to overwhelm yourself!! When I do that I get nothing done instead of making steady progress!

I'm loving this thread! I got that planner everyone is raving about! I can't wait to print it out tomorrow!


----------



## AngelBee (Sep 8, 2004)

Ok......another GREAT thread that is teaching me (and others







) step by step how to do frugal cooking!









http://www.mothering.com/discussions...39#post7180939


----------



## velochic (May 13, 2002)

I spend the first two hours of every day getting things done around the house. Laundry, cleaning a sink, vacuuming. I am a neat freak and clutter stresses me, and having things around the house done by 8 am makes the rest of the day go more smoothly. That is MY golden ticket.


----------



## AngelBee (Sep 8, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *velochic* 
I spend the first two hours of every day getting things done around the house. Laundry, cleaning a sink, vacuuming. I am a neat freak and clutter stresses me, and having things around the house done by 8 am makes the rest of the day go more smoothly. That is MY golden ticket.









I have been trying to wake up 2 hours or so before the kids. That has been helping alot


----------



## AngelBee (Sep 8, 2004)

www.menus4moms.com

They are now doing a daily reminder email to help get/keep house in order


----------



## wife&mommy (May 26, 2005)

Well I spent $89 (from last monday, I go to the store on Monday's). Seems high with only 2 adults and a toddler, but its less than I usually spend.


----------



## wife&mommy (May 26, 2005)

Oh sorry that was meant for another thread!! I was wondering where it posted because I didn't see it on the other thread, sorry!


----------



## moppity (Aug 15, 2005)

Subbing


----------



## AngelBee (Sep 8, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wife&mommy* 
Oh sorry that was meant for another thread!! I was wondering where it posted because I didn't see it on the other thread, sorry!









Too funny!


----------



## *Lindsey* (Mar 20, 2005)

Just wanted to add (if it's been mentioned already, I apologize!) that http://www.hillbillyhousewife.com has wonderful recipes. She explains how to make/prepare them really well.


----------



## AngelBee (Sep 8, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommy2Gabriel03* 
Just wanted to add (if it's been mentioned already, I apologize!) that http://www.hillbillyhousewife.com has wonderful recipes. She explains how to make/prepare them really well.









I love that site!


----------



## janerose (May 9, 2004)

Subbing...great thread! Thanks for starting this.


----------



## AngelBee (Sep 8, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *janerose* 
Subbing...great thread! Thanks for starting this.









No problem









This thread has helped me a TON!







:


----------



## aiccerb (Dec 25, 2006)

How did I miss this thread?!?!? I just read the whole thing start to finish and bookmarked all the sites and made a list of books to order from the library...I am in love with all the ideas here mamas









Quote:


Originally Posted by *AngelBee* 
Well...still working this out








Came up with a "Dailoy Dozen" list. Things that must be done every day. That is all I am ging to focus on right now...doing the minimum in each of the daily dozen.

I am totally stealing your "daily dozen" idea







It makes things seem more managable if I can fit everything in to a list of 12 items lol.


----------



## Collin'sMama (Jan 24, 2006)

How are you doing on the waking up earlier than the rest of the fam, Angela?? That has been my goal for like six months now.......and I still have YET to do it. I just am a totally diff. person when that alarm clock goes off and all my strict determination from the night before goes right out the window. What's your secret?

I'm sure the fact that I stay up til 12-1 am and take an hour plus nap with my son everyday doesn't help much.....but those are sleeping habits I can't seem to get out of either!


----------



## tangomoon (Oct 4, 2006)

Easy lunch idea:

3/4 c lentils (the bags always say to rinse, but I'm not sure that I ever have)
3/4 c brown rice
3 c water
1 pkg taco seasoning (or equiv if you make your own)

Combine in a crockpot and cook on low for about 4 hours. Can serve over lettuce like taco salad, in tortillas, top with grated cheese, sour cream tomatoes, or other Mexican toppings. Very versatile, freezes well too!


----------



## AngelBee (Sep 8, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tangomoon* 
Easy lunch idea:

3/4 c lentils (the bags always say to rinse, but I'm not sure that I ever have)
3/4 c brown rice
3 c water
1 pkg taco seasoning (or equiv if you make your own)

Combine in a crockpot and cook on low for about 4 hours. Can serve over lettuce like taco salad, in tortillas, top with grated cheese, sour cream tomatoes, or other Mexican toppings. Very versatile, freezes well too!

Will have to try....sounds nummy


----------



## CeciMami (Nov 15, 2005)

:


----------



## AngelBee (Sep 8, 2004)

Still finding my way...


----------



## *bejeweled* (Jul 16, 2003)

Love this thread!







:


----------



## Demeter9 (Nov 14, 2006)

I would do the wake before my children thing, but this baby has a wakeful needing to nurse period from 5:45. And I REALLY can't see me getting up at 3:45







Maybe after this baby starts to sleep during that period.


----------



## maxomom (Jul 20, 2005)

I really was looking for a thread just like this, and I found it! I am constantly coming up with different plans and schemes for keeping up with everything (and I only have one child, I stay at home, and we have a small apt!) but I just feel I never learned and integrated housekeeping into my life, I always felt I had "better things to do." A book I read that really helped me see homemaking in a positive light was "Shelter for the Spirit - How to make your home a haven in a hectic world" by Victoria Moran. It is not really specific in terms of the practical nuts and bolts of cooking and cleaning, but helped me to start to appreciate that making a home is very important and justifiable. Also for those of us who dread chores this book helps to give you the feeling taht what you are doing is important and meaningful and even though you may never ENJOY it, you can learn to think about it differently and focus on the positive!

Now... what I really need to focus on is a schedule!!!! Yikes! They seem to work for a while and then the excitement wears off and I am back to being a slacker!


----------



## *bejeweled* (Jul 16, 2003)

Maxomom, I just placed a hold on "Shelter for the Spirit" at our library. Can't wait to read it................

Quote:


Originally Posted by *maxomom* 
I really was looking for a thread just like this, and I found it! I am constantly coming up with different plans and schemes for keeping up with everything (and I only have one child, I stay at home, and we have a small apt!) but I just feel I never learned and integrated housekeeping into my life, I always felt I had "better things to do." A book I read that really helped me see homemaking in a positive light was "Shelter for the Spirit - How to make your home a haven in a hectic world" by Victoria Moran. It is not really specific in terms of the practical nuts and bolts of cooking and cleaning, but helped me to start to appreciate that making a home is very important and justifiable. Also for those of us who dread chores this book helps to give you the feeling taht what you are doing is important and meaningful and even though you may never ENJOY it, you can learn to think about it differently and focus on the positive!

Now... what I really need to focus on is a schedule!!!! Yikes! They seem to work for a while and then the excitement wears off and I am back to being a slacker!


----------



## Squrrl (Mar 2, 2006)

Well, I'm still in the process, that's for sure, so I can't give advice from on high. I do have a couple of things that are working pretty well for me, though.

First, with cooking: A while back, I was trying to help a friend figure out how to cook, because my mom always let me goof in the kitchen so I got a lot of my catastrophic failures out of the way early, and I realised maybe the number one most important thing that I always do--I split the job into two parts. There's *preparation* and there's actual *cooking*. And you will be MUCH better off if you get all or very nearly all of the preparation done before you so much as turn on a burner. If you don't have them, get yourself some little bowls (ranging from custard cup size to salad bowl size), doesn't matter what they look like, thrift store would do fine. I even save disposable pie tins--great for grating cheese especially. Then do all the chopping, measuring, even spices if you're going to measure them at all (which I only do if I'm following a recipe, which is not most of the time) into these bowls. THEN turn on the stove/oven/whatever. In fact, some nights when I can tell I'm really phoning it in on dinner, and I don't know what the heck I want to do, I just sort of start preparing...grate this, chop that, smell things, munch scrap ends...and somewhere along the line suddenly I know what I'm doing.

Other than that, I second all the ladies who said to get a cookbook that leans heavily on techniques rather than recipes. And I can't believe I'm pushing a magazine, but it really is worth mentioning that Taste of Home magazine comes with a center insert of good, solid country cooking recipe cards from all the other articles, and generally these recipes are very well worked-out and take a bare minimum of fancy techniques and ingredients. Not always what you'd call health food, though.

As for house-cleaning, the lady who said that she tries always to have a project when she goes to clean a room has a good point. The way I think of it, when I'm digging into a cleaning project, I always try to plan to do just a bit more than fight entropy. If I'm cleaning the bedroom, maybe that's the time to go through the closet and pull out the stuff I'm not wearing anymore. If I'm cleaning the living room, maybe I'll finally hang that painting the cat keeps knocking down. I aim always to do something I haven't done a dozen times before, preferably something that will _stay_ done, you know? Maybe someday I'll reach a point where everything's got a place and a system and all I have to do is maintain, but somehow I think that day is a looooong way off.

Good luck to us all! Wish me luck establishing a good system just in time for the first little one to come and monkey it all up!


----------



## *bejeweled* (Jul 16, 2003)

Hi there,
I just had to add that this book is AWESOME. I ended up buying a copy for both my grandmother and myself. (She loves it too).

Quote:


Originally Posted by **bejeweled** 
Maxomom, I just placed a hold on "Shelter for the Spirit" at our library. Can't wait to read it................


----------



## phathui5 (Jan 8, 2002)

AngelBee,

How are you doing with it now?


----------



## aiccerb (Dec 25, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by **bejeweled** 
Hi there,
I just had to add that this book is AWESOME. I ended up buying a copy for both my grandmother and myself. (She loves it too).

Our library doesnt carry it. Just how good is it??? Worth me ordering it through amazon and waiting weeks for it to clear customs good







Thx for reporting back, I think Im going to go see if I can find it.


----------



## Abarat (Jan 22, 2007)

CLEANING
I started assigning certain chores for certain days. For example, Monday morning before DS's nap I dust, then vaccum because you don't want to dust after vacuuming, defeats part of the purpose. I'll also clean the kitchen floor at this time too. I try to keep like chores together, easier for me to remember and manage.
I clean bathrooms on Tuesdays.
Thursday and Saturday I'll vacuum again...we have 4 indoor dogs so I need to.
If a mess is made it's cleaned up right then, otherwise I might let it sit 'till I can get to it another time, which may never happen.
I have certain areas that are designated as "messy and get to it when I can". Right now that's my craft table, so I just let it go and feel okay about that.

Every so often I'll go through a room and de-clutter and question our belongings. Do I need it? If not, will I in the future and if so is there a place I can store it? Would someone else enjoy it more or get more use out of it? If so, freecycle it or gift it.

I've cut down a lot of wasted energy by simplifying cleaning supplies....vinegar cleans just about everything!

COOKING
I've been on a quest the past 17 months to make everything from scratch. There's a learning curve and you can't do everything overnight but I picked one thing at a time to work on and once I had that under my belt I moved to another thing. I started with homemade bread and by now have almost everything from scratch....the last things I need to try are condiments such as ketchup and barbecue sauce.
The computer has been my best friend as far as learning to make things. I look recipes up online....usually from allrecipes.com or recipezaar.com so that I can get ratings for recipes and not waste my time on things that haven't been sucessful for others. Plus you can do ingredient searches if you want certain things omitted...for example I'm allergic to onions....so I can search for certain recipes without them.

CLUTTER
Not much is in our house 'for looks'. Most everything is functional and we keep things out that we use...those are our decorations. With a 17 month old we don't want to be wasting time looking for things or putting things back in hard to get areas just to 'make them look nice'.
Our livingroom bookcase is stacked with books we want quick access to. Next to my side of the bed is a bookcase stacked with fabric because our bedroom also doubles as my crafting/sewing room.
We don't have time for little tables or shelves with decorations on them that we can't use. Making everything utilitarian and easy to use has been a great help. You don't have to have a house that looks like one on tv....I wouldn't want to function in houses like that. Homes are for living, not showing off.


----------



## phathui5 (Jan 8, 2002)

I found these homemaking articles this morning, so I'm going to recommend them and then actually go do some:
http://rubies.articledirectoree.com/...es/homemaking/


----------



## Hokulele (Mar 2, 2005)

:


----------



## *bejeweled* (Jul 16, 2003)

Hi there strathconamama, sorry for the delayed response. I'm just catching up. Yes, the book is THAT good. I couldn't stop reading it and my Grandma says the same. It really makes you stop and think about how very important caring for your home is---it's our soul's retreat from the world.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *strathconamama* 
Our library doesnt carry it. Just how good is it??? Worth me ordering it through amazon and waiting weeks for it to clear customs good







Thx for reporting back, I think Im going to go see if I can find it.


----------



## Brisen (Apr 5, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *strathconamama* 
Our library doesnt carry it. Just how good is it??? Worth me ordering it through amazon and waiting weeks for it to clear customs good







Thx for reporting back, I think Im going to go see if I can find it.


Chapters has it: Link

Amazon.ca has it, used, but all through American sellers. But a few were very cheap -- around a dollar. So that might make it worth waiting for







: customs. (I assumed you were looking at Amazon.com, sorry if you already knew this







)


----------



## Brisen (Apr 5, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Demeter9* 
I would do the wake before my children thing, but this baby has a wakeful needing to nurse period from 5:45. And I REALLY can't see me getting up at 3:45







Maybe after this baby starts to sleep during that period.

Does your baby stay awake and nap later, or go back to sleep? I've had a similar situation on and off with different babies. I found the best thing was to get up and nurse while I read something. Then if the baby stays awake, I'm up and I can at least work on something that would be difficult with all the kids awake (something I can do with baby in a sling or playing on the floor, or I take a bath with the baby -- sorry, not sure what age we're talking here) and it helps get my body in the habit of being up then. And if the baby goes back to sleep, I don't fall asleep while nursing in bed, and I still have some time left over to get stuff done.

I'm also an early-morning waker, though I start my time off with some personal reading/study/journal time (usually). Getting to bed at a decent time makes a huge difference for me to getting up on time; sometimes I go to bed at the same time as the kids (usually the toddler stays up until I go to sleep, especially now that she's at an in-between stage for napping, and often naps at 4 or 5 pm, so she's up _late_). The only drawback, IMO, is that on days when I'm up late the night before or have to be up several times in the night, I feel like I sleep in if I wake up at 8 with the kids and it feels rather stressful to have to go right from sleeping to getting the kids through our morning stuff.


----------



## AngelBee (Sep 8, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *phathui5* 
AngelBee,

How are you doing with it now?

Alot of changes have been going on.

We are financial at square one.....again









We just moved from a 3br 2 bath house with 2 car garage to a 2 ROOM 1 bath utility apartment.









I am having major health issues regarding my joints.









So....alot of changes. Sigh. Trying to regroup though.


----------



## zmom (Jun 29, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamasaurus* 
I've read elsewhere that you can use your own cleaning solution of vinegar and water. But don't quote me, I have to check up on that!

I haven't made it through the whole thread yet so maybe someone has already answered this but we have a Scooba and use it all the time with just 1 oz of vinegar and then regular tap water. (You'd only use an oz of the special cleaning solution too.) It works great and no clorox!

We LOVE LOVE LOVE LOVE our Roomba and our Scooba. My floors are so much cleaner than they used to be (we have tile in 80% of our house). Only thing is that they aren't so great for the bathrooms where there are lots of little spots to clean. But awesome for the living room, kitchen, dining room etc.


----------

